
See how 'astronauts' simulate a Mars mission in Oman - ohjeez
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/01/see-how-astronauts-simulate-mars-mission-on-earth/
======
pseingatl
How much law do we take with us? marslegalcode.org

